# Pro Charger



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

I am thinking about having a procharger installed on my car. If anyone has one can you please let me know how you feel about it. 
THANKS


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

I was going to get one, I was getting a hell of a deal too. $6000 for it installed (D1), with a custom blower cam... $6500 for #60 injectors and a Walbro fuel pump.

Though I decided agenst it. For the 2005's you have to repalce your 2 radiator fans with just one fan that comes with the kit. Some guys in Az here have had heating issues by doing this, that was the major deciding factor. If you are in a colder state that will not be such a big issue. On top of that even with the custom blower cam, TO ME the Procharger seemed to be lacking the torque that I wanted... especially down low. 

Other than that I think it's a great kit. I'm sure more will chime in.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

05_GTO said:


> For the 2005's you have to repalce your 2 radiator fans with just one fan that comes with the kit.


Here's a dumb question: We have TWO radiator fans? Can't remember ever seeing more than one.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

05_GTO said:


> I was going to get one, I was getting a hell of a deal too. $6000 for it installed (D1), with a custom blower cam... $6500 for #60 injectors and a Walbro fuel pump.
> 
> Though I decided agenst it. For the 2005's you have to repalce your 2 radiator fans with just one fan that comes with the kit. Some guys in Az here have had heating issues by doing this, that was the major deciding factor. If you are in a colder state that will not be such a big issue. On top of that even with the custom blower cam, TO ME the Procharger seemed to be lacking the torque that I wanted... especially down low.
> 
> Other than that I think it's a great kit. I'm sure more will chime in.


I live in Connecticut, I don't use my car in the winter and the Summer months do get very hot. something for me to think about.
THANKS


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would hope the single fan they send in the kit would at least flow as much air as the two stock ones.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Go to Tristar Performance and talk to Rob Seguira. His shop is basically the Lingenfelter of the South as far as GM performance cars are concerened. I've talked with him on the phone at length about different options for my car. He prefers the procharger over the maggy for dyno reasons, sees better results with the procharger even though I prefer the maggy. His phone number is 770-892-7505. Your head will be swimming after you get off the phone with him and you'll be diving into your checkbook.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> Go to Tristar Performance and talk to Rob Seguira. His shop is basically the Lingenfelter of the South as far as GM performance cars are concerened. I've talked with him on the phone at length about different options for my car. He prefers the procharger over the maggy for dyno reasons, sees better results with the procharger even though I prefer the maggy. His phone number is 770-892-7505. Your head will be swimming after you get off the phone with him and you'll be diving into your checkbook.


Thanks, but I will be using my shop here in Connecticut. They gave me a list of reasons why the Procharger would be the best for my application. 

Thanks again


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> Go to Tristar Performance and talk to Rob Seguira. His shop is basically the Lingenfelter of the South as far as GM performance cars are concerened. I've talked with him on the phone at length about different options for my car. *He prefers the procharger over the maggy for dyno reasons*, sees better results with the procharger even though I prefer the maggy. His phone number is 770-892-7505. Your head will be swimming after you get off the phone with him and you'll be diving into your checkbook.


That's why I went with a Maggie. I didn't want a dyno queen. I wanted a fun street car that would spank plenty unsuspecting cars to a decent, legal speed D) whenever I mashed the throttle. Instant torque FTW! If I would have gotten a Procharger I would have gotten a D1.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> That's why I went with a Maggie. I didn't want a dyno queen. I wanted a fun street car that would spank plenty unsuspecting cars to a decent, legal speed D) whenever I mashed the throttle. Instant torque FTW! If I would have gotten a Procharger I would have gotten a D1.


Yes, the Maggie is another good way to go, but I am still leaning towards the Procharger if I do Forced induction. I don't street race & my car has never been to the track. I just like having the power there to play with once in a while.


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

Boy this should draw some flame, but I've been running a Procharger on my C5since 2002 and there is no lack of torque down low!
In fact I plan to put one on the GTO as soon as the warrenty is up.arty:
With the right axle ratio and an automatic with a stall converter most people won't know what hit them when you step on the go pedal!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Firstgoat said:


> Boy this should draw some flame, but I've been running a Procharger on my C5since 2002 and there is no lack of torque down low!
> In fact I plan to put one on the GTO as soon as the warrenty is up.arty:
> With the right axle ratio and an automatic with a stall converter most people won't know what hit them when you step on the go pedal!


Honestly, I don't see any flaming at all. No type of FI was bashed or put down in any kind of way. There are just different choices and uses that make you choose one system over the other. Either system will get you thrown under the jail if you use it to it's full potential. And of course there is no lack of torque down low with a Procharger but it is known that roots type superchargers do generally put out more low end torque than a centrifugal does. But when the centrifugal start to stretch it's legs then it's a different story. My max torque to the wheels is 500 around 6300 but I'm putting down 400 at 2300 rpm.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Firstgoat said:


> Boy this should draw some flame, but I've been running a Procharger on my C5since 2002 and there is no lack of torque down low!
> In fact I plan to put one on the GTO as soon as the warrenty is up.arty:
> With the right axle ratio and an automatic with a stall converter most people won't know what hit them when you step on the go pedal!


I have not made up my mind yet wether I will install it our not. I have a few bikes that I want to play with also


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

LOWET said:


> I have a few bikes that I want to play with also


me too, I`d like to find a turbo or supercharger for my Dynaglide.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> me too, I`d like to find a turbo or supercharger for my Dynaglide.


A friend of mine put a Supercharger on his 97 Soft tail. I have minor plans for my bikes. Most likely just exhaust. Have a 06 Harley VROD NIGHT ROD & a 07 Honda Repsol CBR1000RR


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Where did he buy it? And is his bike fuel injection? I need a kit for a carb`d bike.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Where did he buy it? And is his bike fuel injection? I need a kit for a carb`d bike.


His bike is a carbed bike. I don't know where he purchased it from. it is a older unit. He had it installed about 8 years ago. The dam thing is huge. I don't know what kind of power he is making but I do know that I had a 1999 Super Glide [ twin cam ] Sport with the 95 CI big bore kit and S204 cam in it & 44 M/M carb and it would smoke his ass big time


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The big bore kits and cams really wake these thing up. Except for a bunch of chrome my bike is totally stock right now. I was looking for something I could bolt to the outside so if removed the bike would be unmolested if I decided to sell or update the bike. Having a hard time finding any kits sept for the fuel injected bikes.


----------

